# HID Ignitors and Arcing



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

PARMAN said:


> With HID/ HPS Ballast / Lamps: Can arcing between the lamp and the socket cause ignitor failure or can faulty ignitors cause arcing or both?


I suppose it could but if you install a lamp and it does not work then just change the whole ballast as a Kit and make sure the lamp meets the ANSI Rating of the Ballasts,.


----------

